# Sitz-marker test



## littlejo (Sep 8, 2010)

My daughter had a sitz-marker test where she swallowed 24 radio opaque markers for three consecutive days. She had an x-ray on days 4 & 7 to track the markers. On day 4 she had approximately 15 in ascedning colon (right side), approximately 50 in rectosigmoid colon and on day 7 she had approximately 30 to 35 only in rectosigmoid colon. My question is has anyone had this done? Is this a normal result for a 4 year old girl? Thanks, for any comments. Little Jo


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually they should be gone in 3-4 days at most, so still having them inside 7 days later would not be normal for anyone.That they moved from day 4 to day 7 is a good sign, but still normal mouth to anus transport is from 16-72 hours so anything you take may mouth should be completely out by day 4, or at least just about ready to be passed. Everything should be out at 7 days.They may need to do some more testing to see what may be causing things to be that backed up/slow. She may not be able to pass stuff like she should (problem with the outlet of various kinds) rather than just not having the colon move things along fast enough so they may want to do some more tests before a final diagnosis.


----------



## littlejo (Sep 8, 2010)

Kathleen M. said:


> Usually they should be gone in 3-4 days at most, so still having them inside 7 days later would not be normal for anyone.That they moved from day 4 to day 7 is a good sign, but still normal mouth to anus transport is from 16-72 hours so anything you take may mouth should be completely out by day 4, or at least just about ready to be passed. Everything should be out at 7 days.They may need to do some more testing to see what may be causing things to be that backed up/slow. She may not be able to pass stuff like she should (problem with the outlet of various kinds) rather than just not having the colon move things along fast enough so they may want to do some more tests before a final diagnosis.


----------

